# Commissions



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m going to do drawing commissions for free. Send a picture, must be a clear detailed pictures of your chicken (must be one) and I’m only doing half body. First picture gets to be drawn first.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Here ya go:


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m going to do drawing commissions for free. Send a picture, must be a clear detailed pictures of your chicken (must be one) and I’m only doing half body. First picture gets to be drawn first.











just do the one In the front


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

are you still doing this? When will you draw them?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> are you still doing this? When will you draw them?


Uhh when I want to


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Uhh when I want to


okay just wondering


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> okay just wondering


Haha I’m super busy and I’m not motivated


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Haha I’m super busy and I’m not motivated


yeah I can see lol


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yeah I can see lol


I don’t even wanna study I forgot everything


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t even wanna study I forgot everything


ditto. Its like life is just to forget everything and do nothing except watch soap cutting vids


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> ditto. Its like life is just to forget everything and do nothing except watch soap cutting vids


ASMR i wanna do that


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> ASMR i wanna do that


YES! ASMR soap cutting does a great job with the crinkling sounds and stuff


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> YES! ASMR soap cutting does a great job with the crinkling sounds and stuff


And like this thing where you squeeze it crumbles and has crunching sounds is so satisfying


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> And like this thing where you squeeze it crumbles and has crunching sounds is so satisfying


awwww yes googlesearch/soapcuttingASMR/.youtube


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Soap cutting? Hmm haven't seen it, I'll have to watch it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Soap cutting? Hmm haven't seen it, I'll have to watch it.


YES YOU WILL HAVE TO WATCH IT it sooths your mind my friend


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> YES YOU WILL HAVE TO WATCH IT it sooths your mind my friend


Ahh really? I need to definitely watch it then.


----------

